# Pet peeve of mine



## Phoene (Dec 21, 2017)

Today I was at camp (I'm a counselor) and I was talking to a kid (around 6-7 years old) about rats. She really liked rats because someone took a pet rat to her school to show the kids and she liked the soft fur and cuteness. Needless to say, I was happy to hear that she liked them and was talking about my rats. One of the other counselors said that she didn't like rats. I asked her to give me one GOOD reason why she doesn't. She said that they chew on things. I asked if that was a reason to hate a whole species. She says they carry diseases. I say that it is the BUGS on them that do and that is that their fault? She said they can bite. I replied that my pets are domestic and don't bite and that the kid next to her could bite as could any dog or cat. The next reason she gives is they have ugly tails that remind her of naked mole rats. I say that I love the tail and should you really dislike an animal because it has an ugly tail? She doesn't really reply as we were being called in, but I don't think she would have changed her mind. I hate it when people judge a whole species before they have met any of that species. She is set on hating them for no reason. Whatever, it is not like my rats care at all. She will just never feel the love we get every day from our sweet, furry, soft, ratty babies. I'm impressed if you actually read all the way through my post. If you have, thanks for listening to my little rant!


----------

